# Rest for finger shooters



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I've been shooting the Cavalier Freeflyte micro for the last little while on my Barnsdales...they weren't holding up well. I was going thru about two a year. The replacement parts I was sent were as sloppy as the worn parts on the rests I have been shooting. So...I am gonna romance the Spigarelli Zero Tolerance rest for a bit. It seems to be shooting well, durability is still to be seen. Then I seem to have heard that this rest is discontinued... Don't know what I will do next...:mg::set1_thinking:


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Anybody tried one of these yet? http://cgi.ebay.com/Simplicity-Arro...765?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2559fc0205

Looks to be like a newer version of the SuperStar


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

I use a cheap one that has held up very well and I use it a lot . It is a Cartel hunter 301 and I use it in conjunction with a plunger [ berger]


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Supermag1, It looks like a Cavalier Shadow with the "double blade" attachment and some other stuff surrounding it that I've never seen before. I have and have shot a Shadow with blades and it's a great arrow rest, though a bit spendy. Mine has the Hoyt-specific mount. Actually I recently took off the double blade attachment and put on a double prong attachment for my son's release bow. I've stock piled a few GKF SuperStars and Hunters but I really prefer the Tiger Tuff Deluxe Star. I've found some real deals on these on eBay but suspect they're out of production now too. The Shadow may still be available and it's as good as any I've used. Also, the Bodoodle Timberdoodle and Pro 500 are super blade rests. The 500 is pretty large and have lots more machining than I prefer. Be sure to get some extra baldes if you order them. If all else fails, just keep an eye on eBay and you'll eventually find something.


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for the feed back guys, bigbob your use of Cartel rests got me looking and they produce this, build quality not up to GK but it looks like it'll work

Cartel Star Hunter rest


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Any of you guys use the Martin springy rest?


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

whitebuck said:


> I used my last Golden Key Star Hunter yesterday and now can't find any more since they went bust
> 
> What do you guys use?
> 
> I'm in the UK and whilst there's loads for recurves the compound rests are all launchers, I did try a Cavalier freeflyte ..... it just fell apart


Got a couple of GK Super Stars (micro adjust) and NAP plungers rests - all right handed

as I shoot unlimited now I may be willing to part with one/all of them, drop me a PM, I'm over west near Shrewsbury


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1448820&pagenumber=


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

whitetail, Havent tried the one you have posted but have been using the Hunter cr301 which is basically a wire arm with a magnetised return and is used in conjunction with a berger button. I practice a heck of a lot and the one I'm using has been on the bow for close to 2 years without any real problems. The only time I did get a problem was when the wire arm got caught on a twig unknown to me and caused a bad miss. simple adjustment and back in business.


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Whitetail. The Cartel I use is the Hunter CR301 and I have used it for close to 2 years without any problems and I practice a heck of a lot.It is basically a tempered wire arm that has a magnetised arm for return and is used in conjunction with a berger button. Very reliable. The only thing is to ensure it doesnt get caught on a twig like mine did once as that affects things! A simple adjustment and it was right to go again. Eldermike, a friend of mine was using the same cartel rest and went back to the springy rest and is shooting terrific, so I guess its all about personal preference.


----------



## Jasper9 (Nov 23, 2006)

I've shot a Whisker Biscuit with fingers and vanes for years and wouldn't shoot anything else..............


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I build my own flipper rests and use a plunger. If you are going to go non-sights, any flipper and a plunger should work. If you are going to shoot with sights try a whirker biscuit.
Don.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here are 2 pics of the magnetic flippers I make. What ya'll think?
Don.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

What is the maximum spacing on the slot? Can you bend a wire for a LH version?


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

The best I have seen/used is the Timberdodle, made by Specialty Archery. I have the LH on sale right now. The new TimberDoodle II has a lot more adjustments but is more money. These rest were made just for finger shooters.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

fuelracerpat said:


> What is the maximum spacing on the slot? Can you bend a wire for a LH version?


Do you want to know how long or wide is the slot? Yes I can make one for a left hand bow. The slot is long enough for both holes on a Shadowcat and wide enough for any burger type button.
I posted 2 pics of the rest mounted on my bow in the DIY forum. I am going to do up another rest for a different shape magnet.
Don.


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

zestycj7 looks a lot like my Cartel only mine is straighter until near the outer end where it kicks up . Also cant quite understand the orientation on yours as the wire arm seems to be at a conflicting angle to the mounting arm? The Cartel wire arm is at approx. 45* to the mount to allow the passage of the arrow.Yours look a great job by the way.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bob,
The wire in the pic was left long so it looks out-of-sorts.
Here are a few pics of the rest mounted on my bow with the wire shapped and cut to length.
Don.


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep see it now. Great job! Very similar to mine. Very simple and almost idiot proof [ which is why I use one!] As I mentioned I have had one on my bow for over 2 years and the only time I had any problem at all was when I unknowingly 'snagged' the wire on a tree branch and didnt pick up on it until after the [wild] shot.


----------

